# Rules question



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

If a player's ball lies on the green and another player hits an approach shot that strikes the first ball and knocks it into the hole, is the ball considered holed or must it be replaced in the original location? What rule would apply to this case?


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Its considered in the cup, there is a penalty when YOU hit YOUR OWN bag or something that is considered your epuipment. Im not sure how big of a penalty though...


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Prea said:


> Its considered in the cup, there is a penalty when YOU hit YOUR OWN bag or something that is considered your epuipment. Im not sure how big of a penalty though...



Are you 100% on that? I was under the impression that should player A's ball hit player B's ball on the green then player B must replace his ball to as near as possible to its original position, player A plays his ball from where it finished.

Not saying you are wrong, just asking.


----------



## Warbird (Jul 17, 2006)

Sitting here with the rules of golf in my hand, Fitz is correct.


----------



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

Warbird said:


> Sitting here with the rules of golf in my hand, Fitz is correct.


Ok, that makes sense but, should the ball in motion strike the resting ball and then goes into the hole, wouldn't it be considered holed while the ball previously at rest must be replaced?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Now jdavis is asking sort of the reverse and I believe he is correct. If I bounce a ball off your ball at rest and I go in the hole, I am in. There's no way to know where I might have ended up otherwise because my ball was never at rest until it went in the hole.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Yup, everybody's right; Hitting equipment, like a golf bag, is a 2 stroke penalty.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> Yup, everybody's right; Hitting equipment, like a golf bag, is a 2 stroke penalty.


Someone correct me if I'm mistaken, (I don't have my rule book handy), but isn't there a difference in the rules between whether you hit something of your own equipment and something of your opponent's equipment, (or caddy) ?


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hitting anything of your own equipment is a 2 stroker (I don't know if the caddies leg includes that). Hitting ANYTHING else is just too bad and you play it where it ends up. 

The only exception is an intentional deflection by another person (kicks or swats it in a non-defensive motion). In that case the ball is dropped where it was kicked.


----------

